# [SOLVED] James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

I just purchased James Bond: Quantum of Solace yesterday and installed it with no problems, but when I double clicked the icon it showed the hourglass for a few seconds and then nothing happens. I tried reinstalling it once and also tried going into the autorun and nothing works. Please help! :4-dontkno


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

What are your PC specs?

RAM
CPU
Motherboard
graphics Card
PSU (Power Supply Unit)

Have you tried loading it from within the folder its installed in?


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*



Mcninjaguy said:


> What are your PC specs?
> 
> RAM
> CPU
> ...


2GB Corsair Dominator
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Nvidia Nforce 680ilt
Geforce 8800GT
Antec NeoPower 650W

I tried the autorun within the file but nothing happened. Is there a specific file that activates the game? (not the autoplay thing)


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

I tried reinstalling it again and still no go. Any help would be appritiated :sigh:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

I don't know where exactly the file is but it should be in your game's folder

something like C:\Program Files\Treyearch\(maybe *bin*) then the game' exe file

Sometimes its hidden within a couple of folders, it depends on the game and the company that made it.

I organize my games in a separate folder on my second HDD.

This is where the file that runs Fallout 3 is 
D:\Games\Bethesda Softworks\Fallout 3\Fallout 3 (application)

sometimes it may say (game name) + exe but thats not the file that runs the game. Just explore where the game is. I really recommend putting your games in a separate folder, that way you can keep track of how many games are installed. I currently only have 100gigabytes of games on my HDD but when I insstall Mass Effect, Rainbow Six Vegas 2, Battlefield 2, Hawx, Lord of the Rings Conquest, that will be another 35+ gigs. I find it very hard to keep track while its in the program files and messy too with the random publishers and stuff.


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*



Mcninjaguy said:


> I don't know where exactly the file is but it should be in your game's folder
> 
> something like C:\Program Files\Treyearch\(maybe *bin*) then the game' exe file
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replys btw and yes I found the folder containing all the Quantum of Solace files. It was under C:\ProgramFiles\Activision\Quantum of Solace(TM)

I tried almost every icon in there but nothing started the game up. Here is a screen picture of what I see:










What should I do next?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

hello,
some games needs couple of features to work, like C++ redist get it here:
http://www.microsoft.com/Downloads/...ee-a3f9-4c13-9c99-220b62a191ee&displaylang=en
also try the dotnet framework:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...0B-F857-4A14-83F5-25634C3BF043&displaylang=en


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah I had the dotnet framework but I did not have the C++ so I will download that and report back with any news *crosses fingers*

Meh it still didn't work. I will try reinstalling the GFWL client and see if it fixes it.

Nope....idk what to do. Maybe its a lost cause?

Can the command prompt be used to start the game specifically at the opening part of the game? Like start it right at the main menu?

B-b-bump


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

What version of XP do you have?
XP SP2? XP Sp3?


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

I am running Windows XP SP3

I am starting to think that it is an XP problem because all my friends have it for Vista and run it fine. Maybe I should just wait till August when I am getting Windows Vista...


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

try this man
right click on the shortcut properties and in the run field choose windows 98 instead of 95 and c how it goes


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*



janouelle said:


> try this man
> right click on the shortcut properties and in the run field choose windows 98 instead of 95 and c how it goes


I tried running it on all the different ones and then tried runnning it in 640x480 mode with 256 colors and it actually started to load but then said "This game requires Windows XP or later". So I turned off the win98 thing and tried it once more and it started to load but then it switched back to my desktop (by load I mean the screen goes black). We are getting somewhere!!!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

if you have the windows XP CD maybe you can try to repair windows or even try a format
it's a last resort and painful, but it could be the answer


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*



RockmasteR said:


> if you have the windows XP CD maybe you can try to repair windows or even try a format
> it's a last resort and painful, but it could be the answer


I am calling Activision right now so if they can't help me I may just forget about this game.


----------



## Lordgalla (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

hi;I'm having the same problem Quantum of Solace,No start up at all,see the hour glass on the desktop about 6 seconds,then nothing at all not even black screen.Brand new install of windows Xp Pro Sp2,all updated drivers ,games for windows,C++,all of it.all my other Games for windows Live Games Work Fine.Just this one game,will not start at all,like I said 6 second hour glass,and that's it.Has Anyone found a fix this problem yet? No response at all from activision.
2 Gig OCZ Platinum
Athlon64 X2 4400+
Gigabyte GA-K8NSC-939
ATI X1950 PRO 512mb
Aspire 550w Power


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

I contacted Activision and asked me to send them my dxdiag info so I did but have not received a response yet. I know two other people with this problem so that makes 4 people with this same issue. And I noticed that we all have windows XP.....coincidence?


----------



## Lordgalla (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

ya,I sent them the same complaint,with the dxdiag attached to the email.They sent me a email back telling me to turn off all background programs,try that,and to send them the dxdiag program,witch I already sent them in the first email.I don't know about there support? I'm not getting any where with them.I guess I'll keep trying and comming back here,to see if anyone can figure this one out.If I find anything I will post.thanks,I'll keep checking.I hope one of us can fix this thing.


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

Yeah I am sold on the idea that it is a Windows XP SP3 problem so I am going to tell Activision about this and see what they have to say


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

Try running it in compatibility mode XP SP2 and run as administrator.


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*



Mcninjaguy said:


> Try running it in compatibility mode XP SP2 and run as administrator.


I don't get an option for Windows XP SP2 when I change its compatability mode. I only get Win95, Win98, WinNT4.0, and Win 2000.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

Well its been a while since I have used a XP computer for in a long depth and not just browsing.

What about uninstalling it using Revo uninstaller.
http://www.revouninstaller.com/

Then re installing it.

On yougamers.com its says XP is fine with the game.
http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10298/

Only stupid poorly ported games for the PC like Halo 2 need Vista. They're not worth buying a new OS though.


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*



Mcninjaguy said:


> Well its been a while since I have used a XP computer for in a long depth and not just browsing.
> 
> What about uninstalling it using Revo uninstaller.
> http://www.revouninstaller.com/
> ...


Ok I just uninstalled QoS for the fourth time (ugh) using the Revo uninstaller this time and I am about to reinstall it. I will post back with my results


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

Gah nothing.....I tried it with the custom install but it still didn't help


----------



## Lordgalla (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

nothing here either,are you guys installing on the c drive?,or another drive on the system?Someone said install it on the c drive? I haven't tried it yet,but I will soon,for the 5 time,uninstalling from the D Drive.Maybe this is the problem? I'm ready to give up soon.


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

I only have one hard drive and that is the C drive......I also am about to give up on this. I heard it was a pretty fun game too but I guess I will be missing out on this


----------



## Lordgalla (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*



Jackles2012 said:


> I only have one hard drive and that is the C drive......I also am about to give up on this. I heard it was a pretty fun game too but I guess I will be missing out on this


Activision just put me through about everything you can think of,now they want me to run the Windows Installer Clean Up Utility,from microsoft.looks kinda risky to me,you can see it on microsoft site.There also telling me Sp3 should fix it..Well it ran before on Xp pro Sp2,why won't it run now.If anyone is willing to try this uninstalling of the game again,running Windows Installer Clean Up Utility,From Microsoft support site,and reinstalling the game again,to see if it works let us all know.I've had it for now on this one.


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*



Lordgalla said:


> Activision just put me through about everything you can think of,now they want me to run the Windows Installer Clean Up Utility,from microsoft.looks kinda risky to me,you can see it on microsoft site.There also telling me Sp3 should fix it..Well it ran before on Xp pro Sp2,why won't it run now.If anyone is willing to try this uninstalling of the game again,running Windows Installer Clean Up Utility,From Microsoft support site,and reinstalling the game again,to see if it works let us all know.I've had it for now on this one.


Well I hate to tell you this but I gave up on this game. Just returned it to GameStop for a refund ($20.00 lol) and I am planning on purchasing Prototype instead :sigh:

Thank-you to everyone who tried to help me out with this issue and I hope that Activision will look into this problem since a number of people seem to have the issue. Thanks again guys.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

Well You may have lost some money but at least you aren't torturing yourself anymore and that counts more than money.

If this thread is solved please mark it so under _Thread Tools_.


----------



## Lordgalla (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*



Mcninjaguy said:


> Well You may have lost some money but at least you aren't torturing yourself anymore and that counts more than money.
> 
> If this thread is solved please mark it so under _Thread Tools_.


I don't think it's resolved,until it's fixed. I keep playing with it because the store where I bought it,won't take it back! I am very teed off about this,Mostly because it ran before,as to what the heck happened,I don't know,and it seems activision don't know either.Still playing around with,and if I resolve it I will post again,please do the same,If someone figures this out.thanks


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

Ok I will leave this thread open still but I don't think I will post in it anymore. Good luck Lordgalla!


----------



## Lordgalla (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

ok guys,this fixed the problem! right form the source. go to add and remove programs,check box for show updates at the top.Scroll down and find explorer 8 security updates,uninstall Internet Explorer Security update KB969897,Reboot try try game. I installed the game again,and it runs fine.All other games seem ok to.Waiting for a response as to what to do with this security update because I am running Explorer 8.But it did fix the game.


----------



## Lordgalla (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*



Lordgalla said:


> ok guys,this fixed the problem! right form the source. go to add and remove programs,check box for show updates at the top.Scroll down and find explorer 8 security updates,uninstall Internet Explorer Security update KB969897,Reboot try try game. I installed the game again,and it runs fine.All other games seem ok to.Waiting for a response as to what to do with this security update because I am running Explorer 8.But it did fix the game.


Microsoft says it's ok to uninstall this update,as long as you are not having any Active X addon Issues,and to try installing the next cumulative update for explorer 8,when it becomes available.Enjoy the Game.Hope it works for you.


----------



## Lordgalla (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*

Please Mark this thread as solved.Thankyou


----------



## Jackles2012 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue!*



Lordgalla said:


> Please Mark this thread as solved.Thankyou


I can confirm this works because I had 2 other friends with the game try it and it worked so I will mark it as solved. Good job Lordgalla!


----------



## Lordgalla (Jun 4, 2005)

Thankyou! Enjoy the game.


----------



## CKSqueaker (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: { Solved} James Bond: Quantum of Solace loading issue! I uninstalled IE7 now the game works great.


----------



## SilverGST (Aug 27, 2012)

*Problem Solved*

Well, Since I did not have IE security update KBV969897 on my IE 8 I could not uninstall it. And like a few other people, my QOS did not launch, I decided to uninstall IE8 (all of it), and now the game works like a charm. Since this is my Game box, I did not need IE or mozilla or firefox. I should have unistalled all browsers when I installed Xp. If I want internet, I use my "home" box for that. I can still go online to play online gaming, but I dont have the additional program (IS) to slow my computer down.


----------

